# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Anyone else can't fall asleep when doing WILD?

## bdream

So whatever WILD method I do (counting, visualization, focusing, staying aware, etc.) I cannot fall asleep,

I can usually get to a point where it feels like light sleep paralysis (muscles heavy, can only move small muscles like fingers), I will go in and out of what seems like more vivid daydreams, and I will get strong chills running along my body.

I will hold this for approximately an hour, nothing is happening so I get up do a RC and decide to just go to sleep. It is relaxing, and doesn't feel bad, but after an hour I get bored, also I do need sleep to function in reality.



Does this happen to anyone else and if so do you have any solutions?

It is odd b/c the symptoms of SP and hypnagogic imagery seems relatively weak compared to other people. Also most people seem to have more of a problem with staying up.

----------


## apiks

Exactly what happens to me. I just plainly cannot go back to sleep if I get up in the middle of the night. Last Night I spent 1-2 hours trying to go back to sleep. I keep checking for False Awakenings but nothing works. I feel the feeling of WILDing but I loose it for no apparent reason. You're not alone buddy.

----------


## Hohenheim

That happend to me this morning. I woke up after 5 hours and stayed up for 30 minutes. I then laid down, after setting up my lucid dream pallet on the floor. I laid there for almost an hour and realized that I was just up for the day and got up and got on dream views.

Do you do the wake back to bed or go to bed WILDing? Im lazy and don't want the extra work so I just do the wake back to bed WILD. To do a wake back to bed do as I did in paragraph one. It is tricky tho to find your rem stages and to find the perfect amount of time to stay up after getting up. 

Also every several minutes do a reality check. As I discovered, it is possible to slip into a dream and think your still trying to sleep. I have gotten about 20 lucid dreams just by doing that alone.

----------


## Erii

Moved to WILD :3

----------


## bdream

Ya I think I'm gonna have to stop WBTB ing , I am really tired today and I gotta do stuff in real life.

hohenheim- I have tried both WILDs with WBTB and without WBTB, either way I gotta stop whatever WILD technique before I can fall asleep. It may be that I cannot find my REM stage or what I think is I just can't fall asleep while doing the technique. I even tried shortening the time for my WBTB thing to like 5 minutes of being awake, sometimes just hearing the alarm, staying still and trying to WILD. Nothing works, just can't fall asleep.

I mean I can just do DILD, like I think you said, but I would like to do a WILD.


Any more recommendations?

----------


## dms111

If you are unable to fall asleep during WILD attempts you are simply trying to hard. It's hard to describe but WILD's are best done passively. If at any point during your attempt you think about giving up the attempt, you're thinking to hard! WILD's don't require that much active participation. After a WBTB set your intention to have a WILD, then just let go. If you fall asleep no big deal. Next time just let go more slowly. It's always better to fall asleep in the process than stay awake.

For a little perspective I attempt a WILD at least two, sometimes three or more times a night. I've made close to 1000 attempts. Around 50 of those have been successes.

Learning to WILD is a super delicate balancing act. Failing in your attempts is not a big deal at all because every one will help you move closer to finding the balance. And once you find the balance it will be easier to find again. So be patient and enjoy the game.

----------


## Mzzkc

> For a little perspective I attempt a WILD at least two, sometimes three or more times a night. I've made close to 1000 attempts. Around 50 of those have been successes.



Dang. o.o

I haven't even made a quarter that number of attempts. Talk about dedication.

----------


## Choi

When you feel like you can't fall asleep or even have insomnia, train yourself to lay still and use this problem to your advantage.
Just feel how your body gets numb and soon you will start to feel lapses of consciousness and when you do allow yourself to fall asleep, because you will be close to dreaming.

Read about my attempt in my dream journal. I am going to keep doing this and if it's a method that works frequentley I wont even need the WBTB.

It's sort of a combination of MILD, WILD, DEILD and DILD. But what you are doing is falling asleep unconsciously and then return to awareness when you dream.
You are doing the WILD technique, but you are also setting a strong intention which is MILD, you can also become aware of the dream which is DILD and if you wake up in your bed, you can do a DEILD technique. I don't know what to call this. I let you decide  :smiley: 

The solution is your mindset, you can read about that here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/concio...n-lder-127135/

----------


## bdream

Well,  overall it seems I must try less hard, so I'll give that a go. Guess I'm trying to be too aware.

And dms I'll keep going at it, I can't believe you have made that many WILD attempts, that is dedication.

And Choi, I will keep that technique in mind, unfortunately the last video was removed in your DJ so it was hard to fully understand your technique. Also I gave that article a read, I like the concept it is just difficult to apply, but I like the mindset.


I have to say one thing that I have noticed is odd, is that when people WILD half the people will achieve it when they are concious 100% of the time. And than others will have a brief period where they are relatively sure (or unsure) they were unconcious for the transition from reality->dream. Odd, but either way as dms said it is a very delicate balance, and a very small margin of error.

Thanks, I need to lean my balance more over to relaxation, I'm trying to be way too aware.

----------


## Choi

What "last video" are you referring too? And yes the technique is difficult to apply, it takes a little pracctise. I have pracctised laying still in bed with guided meditation for a long time.
But the idea is that it will be easier if you don't aim for sleep paralysis, but dream awareness itself.

----------


## Lichi

> Exactly what happens to me. I just plainly cannot go back to sleep if I get up in the middle of the night. Last Night I spent 1-2 hours trying to go back to sleep. I keep checking for False Awakenings but nothing works. I feel the feeling of WILDing but I loose it for no apparent reason. You're not alone buddy.



It happens to me too. I feel something strange, like if I were travelling to another realm, and then nothing happens. I don't think that what we feel is sleep paralysis, it may be an Out of Body Experience. But i guess I just have to keep trying.

----------

